# Rave of impatience



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

I am so excited to be getting new boy, but I am so unhappy about waiting xD
I am super excited to say I have found a breeder within driving distance of an hour away. I have been in constant contact with her 
I truly cant wait


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Waiting is frustrating - but so worth it when you get them!!!


----------

